# Coe Lake Water Level Still Down



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am not sure how many people fish coe lake in berea on here but just a heads up my brother and I were there Tuesday and they were still doing construction, everything was gated off up near the front. It does look nice and looks like there is a new dock to drop in at. We were told by one of the workers there is a trail near the american legion that we could drop our canoe in if we wanted to fish. We drove to american legion and there is a trail off to the right and there is a nice drop in area that looked good but the water level in the lake was still extremely low, it was literally inches of water as far as i could see. We opted not to fish there and went to wallace lake instead, ended up catching 10 largemouth there out of the canoe, mostly 12 inchers but im not complaining, if im catching fish im happy.(caught them on squarebill crankbaits and weightless senkos) Just figured i would give you guys a heads up for anyone looking to go there. I did not hear when the construction will be done or when the water levels will return to normal, hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

I was at Coe Tuesday evening. It's pretty rough. Not only is the water level way down, but the weeds are coming in pretty heavy. Yesterday morning I hit Wallace before work and had a couple largemouth, the same that Fishing Jay is describing. I really hope they bring the water level back up before fall. Coe is a really nice area.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Not sure where I saw it...it might have been the city's FB page, but I'm pretty sure everything will be done, fences down, and water level back up by the end of July. With that being said, I am amazed at the amount, and size, of the bass I've caught there this year. The water level being where it's at made finding them a whole lot easier.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

July 2 at 5pm is the grand opening at Coe Lake according to the community calendar, the start of the Grindstone Festival.  I would think that the water level would be restored by then. For the city it is nothing to do with the fishing, but to make the area a community gathering place, so they'll be wanting to make a good impression. 

The bass are of good quality, not dinks but all about average about 1 to 1.5 lbs. It just seems like I am catching the same fish there all the time. I have not caught anything over 2lbs there in the past few years. You're best off getting away from the crowds, if you can, go in the back, out by the VFW or out in a boat. I had a swarm of noisy teens around me throw rocks in the water and the bite stopped cold. It's very accessible and high pressure, but it's close to home for me.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Agreed, very close for me as well, and a great place to throw in. After all the construction it's looking like a really nice park, but with that will come additional traffic. Just another excuse to plan trips out to Portage, Mogadore, and the others...


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

To many poki man hunters walking around with there phones trying to catch imaginary poki things on their phone.Had a group of them around my truck with one sitting on the bumper of my truck and asked him if he wanted to make my next payment. Lake is to accessible now.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone been out there lately?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Caught some good sized fish this year with the water down. Caught a TON at wallace when the water was down.

Sure are people playing pokemon all over the place there. I just head to the back with the headphones on and toss out.


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Fishing is terrible at coe go to wallace.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Pomoxisaholic said:


> Fishing is terrible at coe go to wallace.


I can't tell whether Pomoxisaholic is giving us a tip, or keeping Coe all for himself... 
haha actually I too have had better luck over at wallace


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pomoxisaholic said:


> Fishing is terrible at coe go to wallace.


Actually fished the heck out of Wallace - all kinds of baits, spots, depths, times of day and weather. This years total from Wallace: 1 small bass and 1 fair channel cat. Fishing at Coe is way better there, at least for me anyway. I almost always walk away with 1 or 2 decent largemouth in a 1 hr or so session. 



stuckonshore said:


> I can't tell whether Pomoxisaholic is giving us a tip, or keeping Coe all for himself...
> haha actually I too have had better luck over at wallace


Yes - go to Wallace.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

It drives me crazy to see people keeping fish out of there. I see the same people with baskets full of bass and gills everyday on the fishbrain app. Last year I was on my kayak a kid walks up with his mom casts out hooks a big bass throws it in a cooler and the mom calls someone and says as loud as she can "honey we have dinner for tonight be home shortly". As many chemicals that get pumped in there to kill the algae I'm surprised the fish don't have three eyes.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Some of the human race just don't get it!


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

sliver138 said:


> View attachment 265259
> As many chemicals that get pumped in there to kill the algae I'm surprised the fish don't have three eyes.





brad crappie said:


> Some of the human race just don't get it!


You'll melt your brain!


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

My friend and I were out at Coe last evening. Call me crazy, but it looks like the water level is up from last week. Fishing in the back of the lake, he caught a 2.57 lb largemouth. Nice fish!


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome! ...I just hope he released that fish. I noticed they have started adding water as I drove by yesterday.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

wayout440 said:


> Awesome! ...I just hope he released that fish. I noticed they have started adding water as I drove by yesterday.


Yeah, he did. Neither of us keeps the bass we catch.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

DO THEY stock coe? I have never heard anything that sais they do. However I am always amazed at the large mouth and black crappie populations there every year


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The state or city does not!


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

That's what I thought. That's why it should be catch and release only


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Your right I will try to get some regulations in place! I grew up fishing there with some other boys ! I don't really fish it any more! Lived my whole life in berea!


----------



## Fishermen (Apr 23, 2020)

stuckonshore said:


> I was at Coe Tuesday evening. It's pretty rough. Not only is the water level way down, but the weeds are coming in pretty heavy. Yesterday morning I hit Wallace before work and had a couple largemouth, the same that Fishing Jay is describing. I really hope they bring the water level back up before fall. Coe is a really nice area.


I was at coe lake today 4/24/20 and the water level is the lowest I’ve ever seen it,I’ve been fishing there for 40!years.


----------



## rwolfphoto (Oct 19, 2014)

Fishermen said:


> I was at coe lake today 4/24/20 and the water level is the lowest I’ve ever seen it,I’ve been fishing there for 40!years.


It has been that low a lot of times over the last several years.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why do they drop it all the time ? I fish there a lot and have caught some nice bass there


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

williamonica0214 said:


> Why do they drop it all the time ? I fish there a lot and have caught some nice bass there


Normally to fix or add infrastructure around the lake. Unlike the Metroparks lakes, I wonder if they have anyone with a fisheries background to assist in the timing of the big drawdowns. Seems to often coincide with the spring spawning season. Coe used to have a lot of big bass years ago when access was limited and the water wasn't brought up and down often. Also seems that most of the deep water has filled in over the years. Used to do well in the structure offshore of the high wall years ago (mostly big rocks) but wasn't able to find anything in that area over the past five years or so.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

The wall that separates the lake from Baldwin Creek is badly eroded and even with the water this low it still spills over. 

I think the city is not concerned enough to do anything about it but rather allocate the money to big dumb pavilions.

Why they are not protecting the emergency water supply is beyond me.


----------

